# Logan Martin Fishing...



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Got back today after four days fishing at lake Logan Martin in Riverside, Ala. It was a good trip but unbelieveably hot and humid with temps around 102-104 degrees. We fished early in the mornings for bass and nights for stripers and catfish. We caught a variety of fish including spotted bass, striper, crappie, and some blue cats nothing real big just solid fish. Bass came on flukes and buzzbaits, stripers and blue cats were caught on live shad.


----------



## BlazerBen (Feb 17, 2011)

awesome man its been brutally hot so good job!!!


----------



## froglegs (Mar 24, 2008)

Awesome. Where on the lake were you? Also, how did you come across the shad? Did you catch them yourself or buy them somewhere? 

The lake is in my area but have not ventured that way but once and caught my record bass.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

froglegs said:


> Awesome. Where on the lake were you? Also, how did you come across the shad? Did you catch them yourself or buy them somewhere?
> 
> The lake is in my area but have not ventured that way but once and caught my record bass.


We fished above interstate 20 bridge the whole trip, we caught the shad throwing a cast net along grassy banks, their tough to keep alive but great bait.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Looks like a fun trip


----------

